# First Breeding Experiment



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello guys, so I've researched quite a lot on breeding, even looking over the threads, but I have never done it before. I'm not looking for anything expensive. So, for my first breeding, I'm using local bettas. The female is from my other thread, "Female Petco Baby Betta". As for the male, it came from Petsmart. If you guys have any advice, or thoughts, please comment!

*NOTE*
I know that it isn't recommended to cross breed, however, I'm willing to experiment to see if breeding is my thing. These are the only two bettas that I have, so I'm not going to go out and buy more. I love how these two look, so I'm willing to try and breed them.

I'm hoping to get some round tails, or wide spread veil tails. Also, based on the two, they both have fringed edges. So, I'm hoping to have fry with fringed edges. 
I was going to go out and buy a betta with no red, however, like I said, for my first time, I'm not going to spend more money on the pair. I'm willing to let all the fry grow up, and keeping most. If some are deformed, then I'll have to resort to culling. Although, I don't want to cull my first precious spawn.


I'm trying to condition the female right now. I'm feeding her frozen brine shrimp, hikari freeze-dried blood worms, some pellets that is supposedly for "conditioning", so we'll see how it goes. I just started today and I'm feeding her quite a lot. I'm not letting them see each other yet, because they both don't flare. I'm going to feed her for a week, and then the second week, let them see each other.

I'll update when I feel like the female is ready to spawn.

Here are the photos, now I demand your thoughts and advice! :grin2:


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

betta can have 100s of babies. selling combtails will def be difficult, as they aren't really a "desirable" type. do you have a set up planned to house the babies once they require separation? it's important to have an objective in mind when breeding, like a trait you're breeding to improve or continue


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

kouha said:


> betta can have 100s of babies. selling combtails will def be difficult, as they aren't really a "desirable" type. do you have a set up planned to house the babies once they require separation? it's important to have an objective in mind when breeding, like a trait you're breeding to improve or continue


Actually I like how combtail look, i don't mind keeping all of the spawn if I have to. I actually just want to learn how breeding betta feels like, it's more of a first time experience instead of breeding to sell. If I like it then I'll start breeding quality bettas. Besides that, I'm fine with what I get on my first time.


----------



## Snyfe (Jun 18, 2017)

An experimental breeding is perfectly fine, I just personally don't recommend breeding fish with undesirable type. You must understand that housing 100+ fish (although I doubt that as a beginner you'll have so much success) is a difficult task- not to mention, expensive! Just make sure you have several hundred dollars for startup, and housing. I wish you luck


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Neither of those look like combtails to me. I think you'll be okay.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

It's not terribly expensive. I paid maybe...
$5 for artemia
~$3 for airline tubing
~$15 for extra stuff

I already had spare tank, heater and air pump. 

I would say why not if you have time and patience.

Personally I wanted to see if breeding bettas was right for me so I just picked some pet store bettas. A crowntail and veiltail. 

An ammonia spike killed off a bunch of fry, so I was left with 6. I threw in a sponge filter anf they were fine. The biggest one became veiltail. The others look combtail. It is exciting to see what they look like. 

I have no regrets. There may be some deformed and stunted fry so be prepared to deal with that in a good way. I fed the ones appeared to be suffering and not eating to my goldfish. I kept one deformed. He's pretty, just deformed. 
Through this experience you may find breeding is worth it or not. I plan on breeding again with better colors and popular fin types. Maybe you will want to be a breeder, maybe not!


----------



## Snyfe (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm sorry, but I do have to respectfully disagree with you there. Breeding bettas has been the most pricey endeavor I've ever partook in with my pets (aside from maybe hamster breeding). I spent a couple hundred on startup so I'm really unsure as to how you only spent $23 and still managed to have great success and a quality spawn. Just a rundown of how much I spent 

Water testing kit- $25
Extra tanks+bins- $50
Jars- $50
Live food- $15
Food for the adults- $25
Heaters and heat pads- $30
Quality breeding pairs- $75
Water conditioners, IAL, chemicals- $10
Live plants- $25
Sponge filters- $49


I spent more money alone on almost every single aspect than you did in the entire project so I'm really just unsure how you did it. Now that's not to say it's insanely expensive, but it's definitely not some cheap and easy hobby tbh. Not meant to be rude, just wanted to point some things out!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

That male is not a veiltail, and that female is not a crowntail.

That male is low-quality Delta or Super Delta. Veiltails have a strong curve in their outermost tail rays, causing it to train downward, even when flared.

That female is a young delta or plakat. Even a pet-store crowntail female would have much deeper web reduction than that fish expresses.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

looks like a delta x plakat to me... Breeding can be expensive or relatively cheap depending on your environment and what is available to you... if you breed outside, its practically free assuming you keep food cultures like daphnia and infusoria growing outside as well.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Snyfe said:


> I'm sorry, but I do have to respectfully disagree with you there. Breeding bettas has been the most pricey endeavor I've ever partook in with my pets (aside from maybe hamster breeding). I spent a couple hundred on startup so I'm really unsure as to how you only spent $23 and still managed to have great success and a quality spawn. Just a rundown of how much I spent
> 
> Water testing kit- $25
> Extra tanks+bins- $50
> ...


No, you are right. When you break it down, it adds up. I have a lot of spare things. Plus I am super frugal at times. I have a glass piece for my light canopy that is siliconed glass picture frame pieces. No one sees it and it was $3. I did not know sponge filters were so expensive. I hate when potential breeders get discouraged. I would really like to see more. There are none that I know of in my city.


----------



## Snyfe (Jun 18, 2017)

Tardigrade said:


> No, you are right. When you break it down, it adds up. I have a lot of spare things. Plus I am super frugal at times. I have a glass piece for my light canopy that is siliconed glass picture frame pieces. No one sees it and it was $3. I did not know sponge filters were so expensive. I hate when potential breeders get discouraged. I would really like to see more. There are none that I know of in my city.



It really is annoying how expensive they are. I suppose it's actually not all that pricey though, I spent $49 on 6 (maybe 8?) filters. It adds up though. I remember when I first started breeding, my first few spawns all died (of course due to my ignorance, but saddening nonetheless) and I was so discouraged I stopped breeding for a few years- I'm just one of the rare few who decided to give it another shot!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm not really sure how everyone goes broke breeding? If you shop around and wait for sales the only really expensive things are the foods!

I'm planning my 5 spawn and have chosen a pair for a 6th ^^ they won't be happening for a couple of months because I have 4 spawns growing out right now XD 
I have around 300 fry ranging from 2 weeks to 7 weeks and the most expensive things I've needed are frozen food and BBS


----------

